# Qualified Dental Nurse in search for Sponsorship position



## missyg (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi

I am currently a qualified UK dental nurse/assistant with x 3 yrs experience living and working in Perth. I am looking for a sponsorship position, any jobs or info would be much appreciated. Don't mind if the position is in Perth, Sydney or Melbourne. Looking to start April 2013.

Gemma


----------

